# Help teaching "in your bed / place"



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

After reading a rely by Lalla in another thread I think I may have given up too quickly with Charlie. I've tried with both a bed and a mat but he really doesn't like lying on them, preferring to lay on tiles. He kept edging out either onto the tiles or on the main rug. So as a result I gave up on trying to train him to go to his bed, thinking it was the bed that was the problem. 

However I would really like to train him to stay in a particular corner of the living room when told, so that I do have some control of where he is and what he's doing, particularly when I'm cooking (our house is very open plan). Ideally I'd like to use a mat so that this can be his "place" even if we're in a different part of the house or away somewhere. Or would it be better to use his crate? He sleeps in it at night or if I put him in it during the day but never goes in voluntarily even when we leave the door open. However he's quite happy once inside.

Would really appreciate some help with the training steps on achieving this and advice on whether to use his crate or a mat.

Thanks


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd look into Susan Garrett's "crate games" DVD. With this program, you can easily build value for the crate as well as teach them to (happily) go the crate and stay there.


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm in a class right now where we're working on this. You have to build interest in the mat. It's a step-wise process. First, when the dog is watching you, hold the mat, smell the mat, basically make it look like the most interesting thing ever. Put it down on the floor, most dogs will come check it out. If they are smelling it, click and treat. Eventually raise the criteria, click and treat only for all four paws on the mat. Next click and trick for the dog offering a behavior on the mat (down, sit, whatever they're good at). 

When the dog is getting good at all that, and by now associates the mat with treats, you can begin adding a cue word or hand signal when you're sure the dog is on his way to the mat. When he arrives at the mat, click and treat. 

It is a skill that takes time but I'm sure Lalla can get it


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks both for your replies. 

Zaria I have tried that approach. The problem isn't getting Charlie onto his bed / mat, as I managed that fairly quickly through the approach you have mentioned. so he understands what "in your bed" means and will go there. The problem is getting him to settle there and spend any length of time there i.e. to see it as a good place to stay rather than just staying until he's released. Have you covered this aspect in your class yet?

Karen, thanks very much for pointing me at that DVD. I've watched a couple of clips on YouTube & it looks good. Now I just need to find where I can get it in Australia.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Charlie's still a baby, or at least a toddler/small child equivalent; I don't think we would ever expect a small child to stay in its bed if it could get out and wanted to, would we? I really do think we expect more of our dogs than of our children. I don't think even my 6 year old dog would stay indefinitely in his bed on command; Cuba is in her ex pen still if I really can't manage to keep an eye on her, or in a gated off 'conservatory' sort of space with access to the garden in nice weather. She too can do 'in your bed' on command, hurtles to it and lies down. She'll stay there for up to a minute or just over, but is then far too fidgety and puppy-ish to stay any longer. I don't worry about it. I'm sure she'll get better at staying longer, and I'll build it up to being able to stay long enough to manage in any emergency if possible, but I can't imagine asking her to sit tight in her bed, or in an open-doored crate unless she is so tired she falls asleep.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have taught both Dexter and Jack to go to your "Place" when we are busy cooking in the kitchen. The place is on edge of area rug near the dining table. They can still see us cooking. We do have to say "Place," when they are getting under our feet.

It did not take long teaching this command, they have to already know the "Stay" command. 

All positive reinforcement commands. Keep it simple, use one word "Place." Treats in learning the command, just a few minutes a day to learn the command, several times a day. Don't overdo learning commands, make it fun.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I have taught both Dexter and Jack to go to your "Place" when we are busy cooking in the kitchen. The place is on edge of area rug near the dining table. They can still see us cooking. We do have to say "Place," when they are getting under our feet.
> 
> It did not take long teaching this command, they have to already know the "Stay" command.


Thanks, Linda; Cuba does know 'stay', and will go readily to her 'place' on command; it took almost no time at all to learn those two commands, she just won't yet stay there for longer than a minute or two, which seems fair to me, she's only little! As you say, positive reinforcement is the name of what must be a game; I do keep it fun and don't want her to feel that I'm asking too much just yet. There's plenty of time.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Let your pup anticipate that treat he is going to get the longer he stays put. They pay real close attention when involve treats. Start with short stays (use the "place" command) and slowly and gradually build up to longer "place". I mean, you can only stay in the kitchen for slow long.....right? 

If the boys run off to another room, that is fine with me, as long as they are not under foot while cooking.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Linda, that's helpful. Charlie knows "Stay" so we're working on length of Stay at the moment. I'm also occasionally disappearing around a corner for a couple of seconds and so far he's staying fairly well.

Lalla, I think you are right. Charlie is so good at some things so I forget just how young he is still and probably expect too much of him. 

I've decided that for the time being I want him to get into his crate on command (up until now I've always put him in) and I'll use his crate as his place. So I'm working on a "Crate" command (he sort of knew it within about 10 minutes). Then when that's secure, every day I'm going to do some stays when he's in his crate. 

He may not ever see his crate as a place to go of his own choice, but at least going there when told will mean I can send him there if he's underfoot in the kitchen (it's in sight of the kitchen so he will still be able to see me). If I can get hold of the DVD Karen mentioned then maybe he will learn to love being in his crate 

Thanks again everyone for your help.


----------

